#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Дух бойца, воина в чань-буддизме

## Еше Нинбо

Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.06.2016), Говинда (13.06.2016), Гошка (16.06.2016)

----------


## Говинда

> Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.


Судзуки. Дзэн и фектование
http://lib100.com/book/buddhism/dzen...вание.pdf

----------

Гошка (16.06.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.


Боец - ВСЕГДА двойственная позиция.  :Smilie: , т.е. победить клеши УВЫ не получится  :Frown: , т.к. это путь ни как не связан с буддийским путём, но этот путь очччень интересен и занимателен  :Smilie: , т.к. он связан с энергией и её практическим применением.  :Smilie:

----------

Мальявика (20.01.2017), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.


Ну да, царевич Гаутама - тот ещё был боец. Война - это такое же омрачение, как и всё остальное в этом чудесном мире. Когда я чем-то борюсь - я это создаю!

----------

Фил (14.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.


Вконтакте есть очень много групп и сообществ таких бойцов. Только у них вместо просветления - успешность или снижение веса.  :Smilie: 

А хотя... не совсем так - просветление тоже часто цель.

----------

Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Монастырь Шаолинь знаменит не тем, что в нем сейчас, а тем, кем он был основан и какие традиции учения передавались в нем.
Решимость преодолеть (победить) старсть, гнев и невежество - это правильная решимость.

Но когда человек поглощен борьбой со страстью, гневом и невежеством, правильная решимость может обратиться в неправильные усилия. 

Нужно видеть, как возникают страсть, гнев и невежество, чтобы победить их.
Борьба может легко превратиться в избегание, а избегание - это ошибка, глупость. Нельзя понять то, чего избегаешь, нельзя победить то, что отрицаешь.

Поэтому сами страсть, гнев и невежество - почва для их изучения. Вера в то, что есть основа, незапятнываемая страстью, гневом и невежеством помогает ее искать, найти, обрести в ней пребывание, независимое от страсти, гнева и невежества. Так открывается путь.

Развивая эту опору отбрасываются страсть, гнев и невежество, теряют свою силу, преодолеваются и прекращаются. Так завершается путь.

Правильное понимание слова "борьба" основано на понимании сути победы в борьбе.

Как возникает страсть? Из приятного телесного чувства, из приятного умственного чувства.
Как возникает гнев? Из неприятного телесного чувства, из неприятного умственного чувства.
Как возникает невежество? Из ни приятного, ни неприятного телесного чуства, из ни приятного, ни неприятного умственного чувства.

С чем прекращается страсть? С ясностью в отношении пустоты приятного прекращается страсть
С чем прекращается гнев? С ясностью в отношении пустоты неприятного прекращается гнев
С чем прекращается невежество? С ясностью в отношении пустоты ни приятного, ни неприятного прекращается невежество.

Безмятежная ясность это невозникновение неведения, побуждающего различение, выстраивающее обозначения имя-формы, поддерживающее опоры чувственного восприятия и их контакта. Поэтому с безмятежной ясностью нет пищи для неведения и далее прекращается страсть, гнев и невежество. 

Борьба обращается лишь пребыванием в победе, снова и снова. Без укора или упрека страсти, гневу и невежеству, без досады их возникновения, без мимолетной радости их отступления.

Это как если бы один человек, находясь в стороне от океана, видел бы воду то спокойной, то бушующей, но оставался бы не затронут ни покоем воды, ни ее движением.

В то время как другой человек, находясь в воде, стараясь удерживаться в воде, радовался бы, когда вода спокойна и огорчался, когда вода беспокойна, пытался бы строить укрепления, тренировать свои силы, чтобы удерживать стихию, защищаться от штормов или и вовсе пытаться их прекратить, не обращая внимания на природу их регулярного возникновения.

Выбор правильного места - вот с чего начинается правильный путь.

----------

Hang Gahm (18.06.2016), Балдинг (15.06.2016), Вольдемар (14.06.2016), Говинда (14.06.2016), Мальявика (20.01.2017), Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Чань много взял от даосизма. А в Дао дэ дзин путь просветления как раз серединный, без всякой воинственности, завоевания и достижения.




> Знай свое мужское, но блюди свое женское: 
> Станешь ущельем Поднебесного мира.
> Если уподобишься ущелью мира, 
> Превечное Совершенство не оставит тебя.
> Тогда будешь как новорожденный младенец. 
> Знай свое светлое, но блюди свое темное: 
> Станешь образцом для Поднебесного мира. 
> Если станешь образцом для мира, 
> Превечное Совершенство не потерпит ущерба.
> ...

----------

Алик (14.06.2016), Мальявика (20.01.2017), Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Чань много взял от даосизма. А в Дао дэ дзин путь просветления как раз серединный, без всякой воинственности, завоевания и достижения.


"Даодэцзин"  Лао-Цзы глава 33:

"Побеждающий других имеет силу, 
но побеждающий себя силён по-настоящему"
胜人者有力，自胜者强

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dao/33d.html

----------


## Эделизи

> "Даодэцзин"  Лао-Цзы глава 33:
> 
> "Побеждающий других имеет силу, 
> но побеждающий себя силён по-настоящему"
> 胜人者有力，自胜者强
> 
> http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dao/33d.html


Дао дэ дзин глава 69, перевод В.В. Малявина




> У знатоков военного дела есть суждение:
> «Не смею быть хозяином, а лучше буду гостем.
> Не смею продвинуться на вершок, а лучше отступлю на шаг».
> Это называется: «Выступать, не выступая»,
> «Закатывать рукав, не обнажая руки», 
> «Побеждать, не враждуя»,
> «Держать в покорности, не применяя войск».
>  Нет большего несчастья, чем презирать противника.
> Кто презирает противника, разбрасывает мои сокровища.
> ...

----------

Мальявика (20.01.2017), Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Чань много взял от даосизма. А в Дао дэ дзин путь просветления как раз серединный, без всякой воинственности, завоевания и достижения.


Конкретно, можете перечислить, чего такого "много чего" чань взял от даосизма?

----------

Won Soeng (14.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

Надо заметить, что шаолиньские усэны, решившие принять участие в войне в обязательном порядке расстригались.

----------

Won Soeng (14.06.2016), Еше Нинбо (14.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Дао дэ дзин глава 69, перевод В.В. Малявина


Ну вот, видите, опять про войну и про воина. :Smilie: 

Вот ещё:

Глава 68.

"Искусный воин не воинственен.
Умеющий сражаться, не гневлив.
Умеющий побеждать врагов, не соперничает.
Тот, кто искусен в задействовании людей, ставит себя ниже их.
Это называется добродетелью (Дэ) несоперничества. 
Это называется силой задействования людей. 
Это называется следованием Небу и высшим принципам древности".

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну вот, видите, опять про войну и про воина.


Так везде говорится про "пассивную" победу. Опять "стать ущельем"  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Конкретно, можете перечислить, чего такого "много чего" чань взял от даосизма?





> Существует мнение, что буддизм «въехал» в Китай на даосизме. Философия буддизма, не противоречащая догматам этого учения, рассматривалась как его развитие. Сунь Чо (IV в.) назвал Будду (кит. фо) воплощением Дао. Карма (кит. е) считается проявлением Дао. Особый интерес вызывала новая психотехника, позволяющая достичь высочайшего состояния сознания. Несоответствия разрешались с легкостью. Китайцы не стали отказываться от некоторых привязанностей, чего требовали буддийские традиции, в том числе от родственных уз. Они сохранили уважение к телу, дарованному небом, причисляли к первоэлементам материи металл и дерево, которые в классическом буддизме отсутствуют. Пустота, пустотность (кит. кун, Сюй кун), соответствующая даосскому учению о наполненной пустоте, трактовалась как неоформленное бытие, предшествующее оформленному, и как то, что впереди (абсолют).


Как точка зрения имеет право быть  :Smilie:

----------

Мальявика (20.01.2017), Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Как точка зрения имеет право быть


Как точка зрения все имеет место быть, но как факт может и не иметь места.
Сунь Чо и Конфуция Буддой называл.
Китайские буддийские авторы часто использовали даосские термины для передачи буддийских понятий, потому и возникает такая "точка зрения". Несомненно имел место синкретизм, более того, это даосы перенимали буддийские психотехники. Но вообще при любом удобном случае гнобили представителей "пришлой религии" почем зря.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Китайские буддийские авторы часто использовали даосские термины для передачи буддийских понятий, потому и возникает такая "точка зрения". Несомненно имел место синкретизм, более того, это даосы перенимали буддийские психотехники. Но вообще при любом удобном случае гнобили представителей "пришлой религии" почем зря.


Интересно, кто у кого потибрил : ), если вспомнить, медитацию с направлением дыхания или Ци в даньтянь?
А что соперничали и, подозреваю, соперничают -- да. (Хотя местами же и дружили... Помните, к примеру, разговор с Инь Чжуншанем?)
А как иначе? Это жизнь, подразумевающая и взаимообмен и конкуренцию... : )

----------


## Ersh

> Интересно, кто у кого потибрил : ), если вспомнить, медитацию с направлением дыхания или Ци в даньтянь?
> А что соперничали и, подозреваю, соперничают -- да. (Хотя местами же и дружили... Помните, к примеру, разговор с Инь Чжуншанем?)
> А как иначе? Это жизнь, подразумевающая и взаимообмен и конкуренцию... : )


Насколько я знаю до появления буддистов даосы просто занимались алхимией, никакой медитации у них не было.
В наставлениях по буддийской медитации китайские учителя советуют "поместить сознание в дантянь". И все. Никаких дальнейших манипуляций с ци в отличие от даосов не следует.
Инь Чжушань говорит о практике боевых искусств, а не о буддийской практике. Даже в Шаолине существует разделение и различение этих практик.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько я знаю до появления буддистов даосы просто занимались алхимией, никакой медитации у них не было.
> В наставлениях по буддийской медитации китайские учителя советуют "поместить сознание в дантянь". И все. Никаких дальнейших манипуляций с ци в отличие от даосов не следует.


1. Т.н. даосская внутренняя алхимия подразумевает глубокое/глубочайшее сосредоточение, что и соответствует термину "медитация" в практиках любых традиций.
2. "Поместить сознание" как раз и соответствует "направить ци/дыхание", чего в буддизме до встречи с даосизмом не было.




> Инь Чжушань говорит о практике боевых искусств, а не о буддийской практике. Даже в Шаолине существует разделение и различение этих практик.


Ну, не о практиках же у меня речь, а о том, что не только "гнобили", но и дружили. : )

Цитата:

*Инь Чжуншань*:
Раньше даосы, буддисты — все были одним. Никто не спорил друг с другом, никто не кричал. Никто не говорил, что он великий монах. Да какая разница?! Мы ведь в Дэнфэне, где раньше было много монахов, все дружили, собирались вместе и даосы и буддисты, учились друг у друга. Это сейчас пошли какие-то споры, появилось много «монахов», о которых раньше никто не слышал.

----------

Мальявика (20.01.2017), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> 1. Т.н. даосская внутренняя алхимия подразумевает глубокое/глубочайшее сосредоточение, что и соответствует термину "медитация" в практиках любых традиций.
> 2. "Поместить сознание" как раз и соответствует "направить ци/дыхание", чего в буддизме до встречи с даосизмом не было.
> 
> 
> Ну, не о практиках же у меня речь, а о том, что не только "гнобили", но и дружили. : )
> 
> Цитата:
> 
> *Инь Чжуншань*:
> Раньше даосы, буддисты — все были одним.


Речь скорее всего идет о временах на памяти Инь Чжуншаня. Мы с Дэцянем ходили к ним в монастырь, да. Я же имею в виду древний Китай

Вот тут интересно



> Гонения на буддизм при императоре династии Вэй в 444 году обошли даосизм стороной, поскольку это гонение было инспирировано самими даосами на том основании, что буддизм — чуждое вероучение, не имеющее традиционной связи со столь любимым конфуцианскими учеными "золотым веком". В 555 году правитель северного государства Ци, занимавшего территорию северо- восточных провинций, созвал на диспут буддистов и даосов, желая объединить две соперничающие религии. Буддийские монахи вышли победителями, и император приказал всем даосам побрить головы и стать буддийскими монахами. Поначалу этому воспротивились, но когда четверо непокорных даосов были казнены, остальные "подчинились приказу" и с тех пор "во владениях Ци не осталось даосов". Гонения, однако, не были длительными, ибо незначительное время спустя, когда правление перешло к новой династии Северная Чжоу, обе религии процветали, как и прежде. В 574 году император династии издал указ, запрещающий и буддизм, и даосизм. Священнослужителей и монахов заставили вернуться к мирской жизни, сочинения были сожжены, а скульптуры Будды и даосских божеств разрушены. В 579 году его преемник изменил политику, храмы восстановили, и едва ли такие краткосрочные гонения чувствовались где-нибудь за пределами окрестностей столицы. На протяжении всего периода раздробленности новый даосский культ стабильно имел влияние и в народе, и при дворе. В южной империи даосизм не подвергался преследованиям, а влияние священнослужителей и магов при дворе порой было весьма значительным. К концу VI века даосизм прочно утвердился в своем новом обличье народной религии и соперника буддизма. Неотъемлемой частью его системы стали такие псевдонауки, как алхимия и астрология.


http://enoth.org/History/fitz12.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Речь скорее всего идет о временах на памяти Инь Чжуншаня. Мы с Дэцянем ходили к ним в монастырь, да. Я же имею в виду древний Китай
> 
> Вот тут интересно
> 
> http://enoth.org/History/fitz12.html


Ну и нормально: споначалу верх брали то одни, то другие, то просто сановники.
Так работу с даньтянь кто у кого в этой чехарде потибрил? : )

----------


## Ersh

> Ну и нормально: споначалу верх брали то одни, то другие, то просто сановники.
> Так работу с даньтянь кто у кого в этой чехарде потибрил? : )


В чань-буддийской медитации с дантянь не работают. Просто точка концентрации, не более того.

----------

Won Soeng (14.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В чань-буддийской медитации с дантянь не работают. Просто точка концентрации, не более того.


Ну, работают, не работают -- Вам для себя виднее... Хотя наставники есть разные, с разными подходами. Вот, к примеру: http://shiyanbin.ru/shaolinskij-tsigun/
Работа с ци и даньтянем (даже с одним нижним), это ведь и долголетие, и здоровье...
Или Ши Янбин дурит трудящихся, вовлекая из буддизма в некогда гнобивший его даосизм? : )

----------


## Ersh

> Ну, работают, не работают -- Вам для себя виднее... Хотя наставники есть разные, с разными подходами. Вот, к примеру: http://shiyanbin.ru/shaolinskij-tsigun/
> Работа с ци и даньтянем (даже с одним нижним), это ведь и долголетие, и здоровье...
> Или Ши Янбин дурит трудящихся, вовлекая из буддизма в некогда гнобивший его даосизм? : )


Работать с дантянем по-даосски и "удерживать сознание в дантяне" - это две большие разницы.
Если Ши Янбин утверждает, что работа с дантянем и ци - это буддийские практики, то да, дурит трудящихся. Если он обучает Цигун и не утверждает, что таким образом учит буддизму Чань, то не дурит.

АПД. Из текста на сайте не следует, что Ши Янбин путает буддизм с цигун

----------

Won Soeng (14.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Работать с дантянем по-даосски и "удерживать сознание в дантяне" - это две большие разницы.
> Если Ши Янбин утверждает, что работа с дантянем и ци - это буддийские практики, то да, дурит трудящихся. Если он обучает Цигун и не утверждает, что таким образом учит буддизму Чань, то не дурит.
> 
> АПД. Из текста на сайте не следует, что Ши Янбин путает буддизм с цигун


Ну да, не утверждает, что таким образом учит буддизму Чань, раз из сайта не следует, что путает, относя цигун к буддийским практикам? : )
Цитата с текста по ссылке: 

Цигун в Шаолине — прежде всего метод постижения Чань, нечто большее, чем просто способ  улучшить здоровье или получить необыкновенную силу. Более 1500 лет монахи Шаолиня практикуют цигун, накапливая уникальные методики развития, соединяя цигун, Чань-медитацию и боевые искусства.
Ну ладно, а что будем делать с Пути Дамо и его "Дамо сусин-цзин"?

----------

Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

Я не вижу ничего криминального, чтобы соединять Медитацию- медитацию, цигун и боевые искусства для лучшего развития. Только вот ни буддизм, ни Чань-буддизм развитию не учит. Буддизм учит прекращению страданий. При этом никому не запрещено заниматься спортом - это полезно для медитаторов. В Шаолиньском монастыре недаром две группы монахов - обычные и усэны. И никто не говорит, что обычные монахи не практикуют чань-буддизм.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

Там даже подчеркивается, что Дамо создал свои трактаты в помощь иедитаторам. А вовсе не как основное учение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не вижу ничего криминального, чтобы соединять Медитацию- медитацию, цигун и боевые искусства для лучшего развития. Только вот ни буддизм, ни Чань-буддизм развитию не учит. Буддизм учит прекращению страданий. При этом никому не запрещено заниматься спортом - это полезно для медитаторов. В Шаолиньском монастыре недаром две группы монахов - обычные и усэны. И никто не говорит, что обычные монахи не практикуют чань-буддизм.


Это -- разговор в сторону...
Напомню: речь идёт о том, кто у кого потибрил/позаимствовал : ) работу с даньтянем, какой в буддизме до Китая не было, но в изначально даосском Китае она появилась. (И это -- в свете ключевого вопроса "Конкретно, можете перечислить, чего такого "много чего" чань взял от даосизма?". Работа с даньтянь -- это много, мало или немало? : )

Даосы такое взять у буддистов не могли, а вот буддисты у даосов -- взяли, ныне даже иногда гротескно объявляя, что "Цигун в Шаолине — прежде всего метод постижения Чань, нечто большее, чем просто способ улучшить здоровье или получить необыкновенную силу".




> Там даже подчеркивается, что Дамо создал свои трактаты в помощь иедитаторам. А вовсе не как основное учение.


Верно, основное учение (если не считать трактат 菩提達磨大師略辨大乘入道四行觀/"О четырёх способах...", предназначенный практикам, а не исключительно медитаторам) он передал четырьмя цзюанями Ланкаватары, пригодившейся в Хань лишь на сравнительно недолгом начальном этапе развития Чань... И т.д. -- если опять в сторону. : )

----------

Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Только боец по духу выдержит тренировку в китайском зале медитации. Это постоянное терпение боли. Настоящий воин умеет терпеть боль, он этому учится.
Боль в ногах, ягодицах от долгого сидения в позе  лотоса.
24 часа в сутки 24 медитативных сессии.

----------

Ersh (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Это -- разговор в сторону...
> Напомню: речь идёт о том, кто у кого потибрил/позаимствовал : ) работу с даньтянем, какой в буддизме до Китая не было, но в изначально даосском Китае она появилась. (И это -- в свете ключевого вопроса "Конкретно, можете перечислить, чего такого "много чего" чань взял от даосизма?". Работа с даньтянь -- это много, мало или немало? : )


Да не работают буддисты с дантянем во время практики. Работа с дантянем по даосски это не то же самое, что сосредоточение на дантяне во время цзочань.



> Даосы такое взять у буддистов не могли, а вот буддисты у даосов -- взяли, ныне даже иногда гротескно объявляя, что "Цигун в Шаолине — прежде всего метод постижения Чань, нечто большее, чем просто способ улучшить здоровье или получить необыкновенную силу"


.

Даосы взяли у буддистов саму сидячую медитацию. Только объекты у ниъх другие - движение ци, например. Буддисты взяли у даосов сам термин дантянь, обозначив им вполне кошерную для буддизма муладхару.





> Верно, основное учение (если не считать трактат 菩提達磨大師略辨大乘入道四行觀/"О четырёх способах...", предназначенный практикам, а не исключительно медитаторам)


 Скажите, а практики в Чань - это кто?

----------

Won Soeng (14.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да не работают буддисты с дантянем во время практики. Работа с дантянем по даосски это не то же самое, что сосредоточение на дантяне во время цзочань.
> 
> Даосы взяли у буддистов саму сидячую медитацию. Только объекты у ниъх другие - движение ци, например. Буддисты взяли у даосов сам термин дантянь, обозначив им вполне кошерную для буддизма муладхару.


А у даосов до буддизма медитация была какой?
Вообще даньтянь это, строго говоря, не муладхара: не в копчике он, где ей пристало быть... Хотя, конечно, похож. : )
И вот для справки -- от Е. А. Торчинова "Созерцание и медитация в даосской традиции". Там есть и о сходствах, и о различиях даосских и буддийских практик.




> Скажите, а практики в Чань - это кто?


Те, кто следует путём Чань/Махаяны в самом широком смысле, как это и поведано в указанном трактате Пути Дамо. См.?
Это не обязательно медитаторы, которым без активного цигун -- никак и для каких есть иные трактаты Пути Дамо.
Хотя, конечно, допустимо правильно понимать, что любые его трактаты -- для следующих Чань/Махаяне.

----------

Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> А у даосов до буддизма медитация была какой?
> Вообще даньтянь это, строго говоря, не муладхара: не в копчике он, где ей пристало быть... Хотя, конечно, похож. : )
> И вот для справки -- от Е. А. Торчинова "Созерцание и медитация в даосской традиции". Там есть и о сходствах, и о различиях даосских и буддийских практик.


Ну в общем как раз у Торчинова подробным образом объясняется, что буддисты заимствовали у даосов терминологию, подразумевая под терминами совсем другие практики, нежели даосы. Там, где у даосов создание мыслеформ и экстатические практики, у буддистов випассана и самадхи. То же самое и с дантянем. Для практики цзочань неважно, где концентрироваться, поэтому выбрали знакомый всем дантянь. А вот для даосов это принципиально.
В любом случае "медитация" это английское слово, принятое для общего именования созерцательных практик совершенно различного происхождения и целей, а не рамочное название чего-то методически единого..




> Те, кто следует путём Чань/Махаяны в самом широком смысле, как это и поведано в указанном трактате Пути Дамо. См.?
> Это не обязательно медитаторы, которым без активного цигун -- никак и для каких есть иные трактаты Пути Дамо.
> Хотя, конечно, допустимо правильно понимать, что любые его трактаты -- для следующих Чань/Махаяне.


Хотя Путидамо, конечно, голова, надо отметить, что школа Чань в теперешнем ее виде сложилась значительно позднее, конкретно шаолиньский Цаодун -  в IX в. Медитация бигуань, которую якобы практиковал Бодхидхарма до нас не дошла. Если и дошла, то в самом поверхностном описании. 
Для медитаторов Цигун даже в Шаолине не обязателен. И, уж если на то пошло - шаолиньский цигун - самый простой и внешний, там от даосских практик почти ничего не осталось. Да и относят шаолиньские усэны свой цигун не к даосам, а к Путидамо. Совпадение? Не думаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну в общем как раз у Торчинова подробным образом объясняется, что буддисты заимствовали у даосов терминологию, подразумевая под терминами совсем другие практики, нежели даосы. Там, где у даосов создание мыслеформ и экстатические практики, у буддистов випассана и самадхи. То же самое и с дантянем. Для практики цзочань неважно, где концентрироваться, поэтому выбрали знакомый всем дантянь. А вот для даосов это принципиально.
> В любом случае "медитация" это английское слово, принятое для общего именования созерцательных практик совершенно различного происхождения и целей, а не рамочное название чего-то методически единого.


Ладно, не буду переубеждать цитатами сюда, что у были/есть у даосов, скажем, не только создание мыслеформ и экстатика, но и практики осознанности/внутр. видения (аналог будд. випашьяны, отчего их название и было взято буддистами), а также -- медитации фиксации внимания или сосредоточения, очень сходные с буддийскими...

И мы, вроде, не затрагивали тему, что есть англ. maditation, легко переводимая на русск., если без калькирования, простым, в любом случае, "сосредоточение"... : ) Потому это, по мне, опять в сторону от взятого у даосов цигуна, _существующего не только в шаолиньской традиции_.




> Хотя Путидамо, конечно, голова, надо отметить, что школа Чань в теперешнем ее виде сложилась значительно позднее, конкретно шаолиньский Цаодун -  в IX в. Медитация бигуань, которую якобы практиковал Бодхидхарма до нас не дошла. Если и дошла, то в самом поверхностном описании. 
> Для медитаторов Цигун даже в Шаолине не обязателен. И, уж если на то пошло - шаолиньский цигун - самый простой и внешний, там от даосских практик почти ничего не осталось. Да и относят шаолиньские усэны свой цигун не к даосам, а к Путидамо. Совпадение? Не думаю.


Да при чём  Чань в теперешнем виде и/или отдельно взятый Шаолинь, в каком не было много кого (да и с Пути Дамо -- вопрос...), если речь -- о Чань, в самом широком смысле : ), при чём о Чань -- древнем, в каком от даосск. цигуна много чего оставалось... Да и сейчас встречается. Надоело уже доказывать при постоянных встречных уходах в сторону, вплоть до того, кто что к чему своему (а не чужому : ) относит. %)
Спасибо, в любом случае, за внимание. : )

----------


## Ersh

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;758675]Ладно, не буду переубеждать цитатами сюда, что у были/есть у даосов, скажем, не только создание мыслеформ и экстатика, но и практики осознанности/внутр. видения (аналог будд. випашьяны, отчего их название и было взято буддистами), а также -- медитации фиксации внимания или сосредоточения, очень сходные с буддийскими...

И мы, вроде, не затрагивали тему, что есть англ. maditation, легко переводимая на русск., если без калькирования, простым, в любом случае, "сосредоточение"... : ) Потому это, по мне, опять в сторону от взятого у даосов цигуна, _существующего не только в шаолиньской традиции_.

Да уж, лучше не переубеждать цитатами, подтверждающими точку зрения оппонента. Например, meditation изначально по-английски значит "размышление". Именно в этом смысле оно встречается в религиозной и философской литературе задолго до знакомства носителей английского языка с буддизмом, дословно: 



> A written or spoken discourse expressing considered thoughts on a subject:


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/de...ish/meditation
А вовсе не "сосредоточение".





> Да при чём  Чань в теперешнем виде и/или отдельно взятый Шаолинь, в каком не было много кого (да и с Пути Дамо -- вопрос...), если речь -- о Чань, в самом широком смысле : ), при чём о Чань -- древнем, в каком от даосск. цигуна много чего оставалось... Да и сейчас встречается. Надоело уже доказывать при постоянных встречных уходах в сторону, вплоть до того, кто что к чему своему (а не чужому : ) относит. %)
> Спасибо, в любом случае, за внимание. : )


Я не знаю, что такое "Чань в широком смысле". Возможно вы, в широком смысле относите к Чань массу синкретических учений и практик, существовавших и существующих в Китае. В широком смысле. Я же, в свою очередь информирую читателей в рамках темы о том, как дело обстоит именно с шаолиньским Чань, и с шаолиньской традицией, с которой я немного больше среднего россиянина, знаком. Ну не будете же вы утверждать, что индийский монах Бодхидхарма, да хоть более исторически достоверный Гунабхадра, были настолько знакомы с даосской традицией, что придумал свою систему упражнений. основываясь на тайной даосской премудрости? Да, и должен развеять всеобщее заблуждение - исторически Цигун возник не так давно.
Собственно мое злопыхание здесь имеет одну простую причину - повсеместно распространившееся утверждение, что-де "Чань много взял от даосизма". Не много. И процесс был взаимным.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

[QUOTE=Ersh;758676]


> что-де "Чань много взял от даосизма". Не много. И процесс был взаимным.


Согласна. Со словом "много" была не права  :Smilie:  Но все таки взял.




> Многие выдающиеся чань-буддисты были хорошо знакомы с классическими даосскими текстами и зачастую использовали их в своей практике психотренинга, наставляя учеников с помощью даосских парадоксов и притч. Так, в знаменитой «Алтарной Сутре» чаньского патриарха Хуэй-нэна (637–713), основателя Южной школы чань, приводится следующий эпизод: «Однажды, обращаясь к своим ученикам, Хуэй-нэн сказал: «У меня есть нечто, не имеющее ни головы, ни имени, ни названия, ни переда, ни зада. Знает ли кто-нибудь из вас, что это такое?». Шэнь-хуэй (один из его учеников), выступив вперед, сказал: «Это источник всех будд и природа будды Шэнь-хуэя!» Хуэй-нэн возразил ему: «Я уже говорил вам, что оно не имеет ни имени, ни названия, но ты все-таки называешь это «источником будд» и «природой будды». Даже если ты уединишься в соломенном шалаше и будешь совершенствоваться дальше, то все равно останешься второразрядным чаньским наставником»«[204, с. 112].
> 
> Столь же явные аналогии с описанием Дао в «Дао-дэ цзин» обнаруживаются в высказывании другого чаньского патриарха, явившегося основателем одной из самых влиятельных школ чань-буддизма — Линь-цзи (умер в 867 г.): «Если вы хотите освободиться от смертей и рождений, от прихода и ухода (т. е. от всех дуальных оппозиций. — Н.А.)… то вам нужно постичь этого человека, слушающего мое Учение. У него нет ни образа, ни ствола, ни корня, ни постоянного местопребывания, но он «всегда виден в воде, пусть хоть на дно уйдет» (цитата из «Ши-цзин», которая имеется также в «Чжун-юн». — Н.А.). Он проявляется везде и всюду, но не имеет постоянного места действия. Поэтому, когда вы пытаетесь схватить его, он ускользает от вас, и чем усерднее вы ищете его, тем дальше он убегает от вас. Вот почему называю его таинственным» [105, § 15]. Можно привести также множество других примеров, которые свидетельствуют о том, что чань-буддисты были хорошо начитаны в китайской классической литературе (и особенно — в даосской) и широко использовали категориальный аппарат, выработанный в традиционной китайской мысли до прихода буддизма.
> 
> При этом китайские буддисты, в том числе и чань-буддисты, чаще всего прибегали именно к даосскому философско-психологическому наследию, используя его для интерпретации сугубо буддийских идей, так как из всех китайских учений даосизм был наиболее близок к буддизму структурно-типологически, что значительно облегчало процесс» взаимовлияния и способствовало возникновению различных синкретических явлений. Тем не менее, если говорить конкретно о чань-буддизме, роль даосизма в формировании этой школы китайского буддизма была не столь определяющей, как это утверждают некоторые исследователи, и его влияние (хотя и весьма значительное) затрагивало главным образом форму, а не содержание этого буддийского (махаянского) по своей сути учения.

----------

Мальявика (20.01.2017), Монферран (15.06.2016), Юй Кан (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

[QUOTE=Эделизи;758695]


> Согласна. Со словом "много" была не права  Но все таки взял.
> 
> ...Многие выдающиеся чань-буддисты были хорошо знакомы с классическими даосскими текстами и зачастую использовали их в своей практике психотренинга, наставляя учеников с помощью даосских парадоксов и притч. Так, в знаменитой «Алтарной Сутре» чаньского патриарха Хуэй-нэна (637–713), основателя Южной школы чань, приводится следующий эпизод: «Однажды, обращаясь к своим ученикам, Хуэй-нэн сказал: «У меня есть нечто, не имеющее ни головы, ни имени, ни названия, ни переда, ни зада. Знает ли кто-нибудь из вас, что это такое?».


Вы цитируете Малявина, который как раз специалист по даосизму, конечно у него все немного в его сторону. Хотя да, китайская ученость подразумевает обильное цитирование разных источников.

----------


## Эделизи

[QUOTE=Ersh;758718]


> Вы цитируете Малявина.


Это Абаев

http://fanread.ru/book/6447635/?page=15

----------

Ersh (15.06.2016), Юй Кан (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

[QUOTE=Эделизи;758736]


> Это Абаев
> 
> http://fanread.ru/book/6447635/?page=15


И правда))) Когда-то это был единственный текст по сабжу, стал путать.

----------

Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Небольшое дополнение к беседе учёных мужей. :-)

Чань, который был "законсервирован" в Тибете и Дуньхуане в восьмом-девятом веке, вряд ли испытал какое-то влияние даосизма.

Sam van Schaik
Tibetan Zen: Discovering a Lost Tradition

Jeffrey L. Broughton
The Bodhidharma Anthology: The Earliest Records of Zen

Да и здесь не слишком пахнет даосским влиянием:
The Zen Teaching of Bodhidharma

Ланкаватара, Сурамгама, Вималакиртинирдеша, Махапаринирвана, Ратнакута, Праджняпарамита и т.д. являются основными источниками, откуда взялись первоначальные практики чань. Позднее, конечно, добавилось очень многое. А использование китайскими буддистами китайских слов, имеющих широкое хождение в даосских текстах, никак не является свидетельством заимствования идей, равно как, например, использование слова "медитация" не свидетельствует о влиянии католической схоластики на переводчиков буддийских текстов.

Естественно, отдельные личности испытывали влияние сторонних идей и привносили в свою практику что-то из тех практик, которым обучались в других местах. Но идеи и техники - это лишь царапание по поверхности и по их описаниям крайне сложно судить, кто что действительно знал.

----------

Ersh (15.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сообщение от Эделизи
> 
> 
> Это Абаев
> 
> http://fanread.ru/book/6447635/?page=15
> 
> 
> И правда))) Когда-то это был единственный текст по сабжу, стал путать.


Стало быть, сильный отклоняющий аргумент "Вы цитируете Малявина, который как раз специалист по даосизму, конечно у него все немного в его сторону." отпадает? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Известный китайский буддолог Нань Хуайцзинь однако считает чань-буддизм порождением изначального индийского буддизма и даосизма.
А знаменитый мастер Ханьшань Дэцин рассматривал Лао-цзы как воплощение Будды,а буддизм,даосизм и конфуцианство как неразрывно связанные, взаимодополнящие учения. Неслучайно он написал знаменитый комментарий к Даодэцзин.
На каждой странице Алтарной сутры Шестого Патриарха представлен иероглиф Дао. Китайские буддологи современного Китая считают Алтарную сутру революционной,во многом противоречащей изначальному индийскому буддизму,скорее даже поднявшей индийский буддизм на новый уровень развития.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Стало быть, сильный отклоняющий аргумент "Вы цитируете Малявина, который как раз специалист по даосизму, конечно у него все немного в его сторону." отпадает? : )


Это был не отклоняющий, а снижающий аргумент. Его снижающий характер, соглашусь, дезавуирован. Тем более, что в приведенной цитате содержится тезис, который я отстаиваю:



> При этом китайские буддисты, в том числе и чань-буддисты, чаще всего прибегали именно к даосскому философско-психологическому наследию, используя его для интерпретации сугубо буддийских идей, так как из всех китайских учений даосизм был наиболее близок к буддизму структурно-типологически, что значительно облегчало процесс» взаимовлияния и способствовало возникновению различных синкретических явлений. Тем не менее, если говорить конкретно о чань-буддизме, роль даосизма в формировании этой школы китайского буддизма была не столь определяющей, как это утверждают некоторые исследователи, и его влияние (хотя и весьма значительное) затрагивало главным образом форму, а не содержание этого буддийского (махаянского) по своей сути учения.

----------


## Балдинг

> Это -- разговор в сторону...
> Напомню: речь идёт о том, кто у кого потибрил/позаимствовал : ) работу с даньтянем, какой в буддизме до Китая не было, но в изначально даосском Китае она появилась. (И это -- в свете ключевого вопроса "Конкретно, можете перечислить, чего такого "много чего" чань взял от даосизма?". Работа с даньтянь -- это много, мало или немало? : )


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
У меня ещё шаг в сторону вот какого свойства.
То, что заимствование нижнебрюшного дыхания (концентрации) буддистами у даосов выглядит более логичной моделью, чем обратное, -- как бы понятно.
Однажды знакомился с показаниями участника "ретрита" в тхеравадинском монастыре Суан-Мок в Таиланде. Согласно его информации техника медитации там также сопряжена с нижнебрюшным дыханием (концентрацией) по меньше мере на начальной фазе медитации. В сознании возникла однозначная параллель с цигуном. Но вот кто у кого позаимствовал...

----------

Юй Кан (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Известный китайский буддолог Нань Хуайцзинь однако считает чань-буддизм порождением изначального индийского буддизма и даосизма.
> А знаменитый мастер Ханьшань Дэцин рассматривал Лао-цзы как воплощение Будды,а буддизм,даосизм и конфуцианство как неразрывно связанные, взаимодополнящие учения. Неслучайно он написал знаменитый комментарий к Даодэцзин.


Для китайского буддизма всегда стояла задача легитимизации, так как его воспринимали как учение пришедшее извне, а это в Китае, как вы знаете, не самая лучшая характеристика. Поэтому всегда были попытки поженить Чань с даосизмом. Однако когда начинаешь разбираться то получается, что Чань взял из даосизма в основном терминологию. Ну еще кто-то был знатоком Даодэцзин. Это нормально для образованного китайца. По легенде и Хуэйкэ изучал даосизм. По крайней мере никаких специфических даосских практик в Чань-буддизме не наблюдается.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Балдинг

> Боль в ногах, ягодицах от долгого сидения в позе  лотоса.


Что характерно, у меня в первую очередь возникает боль в спине. Потом только не то, чтобы боль, ноги затекают.

----------


## Ersh

Хотя я, пожалуй, соглашусь, что специфический привкус парадокса, свойственный Чань, пришел из даосизма. Это наследие не суровых даосских алхимиков и геомантов, а веселых философов типа Лаоцзы и Чжуанцзы.

----------

Еше Нинбо (15.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016), Юй Кан (15.06.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Может скажу крамольную вещь.Чань как и цигун от сердца к сердцу передается, но это всегда тайна за семью печатями. Сами патриархи открещиваются на публике от цигун - это факт.

----------

Ersh (15.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016), Юй Кан (15.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Что характерно, у меня в первую очередь возникает боль в спине. Потом только не то, чтобы боль, ноги затекают.


Возьмите подушку повыше или на ребро поставьте - на мой взгляд, спина болит, в основном,  от напряжения вот этих мышц ( "Мышца, выпрямляющая позвоночник. Самая длинная и мощная мышца спины. Располагается вдоль поясничного отдела позвоночника. Ее делят на 3 части: остистую, длиннейшую и позвоночно - реберную.
Основная функция: при двустороннем сокращении разгибает позвоночный столб. При одностороннем наклоняет в свою сторону. Участвует в опускании ребер и повороте головы. Мышца играет важную роль в поддержке правильной осанки и удерживает равновесие. " http://sportwiki.to/%D0%9C%D1%8B%D1%...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B
Кстати, на высокой подушке и ноги меньше затекают, а через пару лет привыкают и можно уже ниже подушку брать.

----------

Балдинг (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Известный китайский буддолог Нань Хуайцзинь однако считает чань-буддизм порождением изначального индийского буддизма и даосизма.


Даодэцзин вообще книга, в которой можно отыскать массу всякого правильного/замечательного, очень совпадающего с буддистскими идеями... Начиная от базового понятия _у-вэй_ (букв. "не-деяние", но по смыслу -- "бессамостное/безличностное/бескорыстное деяние"), и заканчивая не столько универсальным _Дао_ (и Дхарма, и Путь, и всеобщая природа...), но _цзы-жань_ ("естественность/спонтанность"). Оба эти понятия встречаются, к примеру, буквально в самом начале трактата Бодхидхармы "О четырёх способах вступления на путь Великой Колесницы":

Следовать [изначальной] природе означает, прежде всего, постигать суть учения с глубокой верой в единую природу всех чувствующих существ. Однако она проявиться не может, закрыта будучи пылью мирской суетных мыслей. Если же отбросить ложное и обратиться к изначальной природе, неуклонно предаваясь «созерцанию стены», то не найти ни себя, ни другого, простой человек и святой — равны и едины. Пребывать таким неизменно, не следуя даже письменным наставлениям, это и означает следовать сокровенной природе. [Оставаться] естественно* не-деянным, без различения, называется «следовать [изначальной] природе».
Это не говоря о рекомендуемых в ДДЦ избавлении от привязанностей и пороков, об очищении от мыслей/учёности и т.д.
Потому идеологически ДДЦ оказался идеально подходящим кит. буддизму для обретения в нём опоры без презрения к варварскому учению.

Естественно, что были и апокрифические попытки вознести обожествлённого Лао-цзы/Лао-цзюня над Буддой: в частности -- трактат объёмистый "Канон проповеди Лао-цзы варварам", в коем Будда объявляется воплощением ближайшего из учеников Лао-цзы -- Инь Си, посланного Лао-цзюнем для этого в Индию, в лоно матери Будды, дабы проповедовать учение варварам... Таким образом, индийский буддизм оказывается упрощённой для "диких варваров" версией учения Лао-цзы и, соответственно, снимается конфликт меж даосизмом как учением _первичным/отцовским_ и инд. буддизмом как учением _вторичным/сыновним_. Надо ещё заметить, что Лао-цзы, согласно преданиям и последним текстовым находкам, несколько старше Будды Готамы. : )

----------

Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Листал сегодня Инет в поисках правильных мыслей на обсуждаемую тут тему и набрёл на замечательный слоган: *Zen minus Buddhism equals Taoism*. Что-то вроде "Советская власть есть социализм минус электрификация"... : )

----------

Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотя я, пожалуй, соглашусь, что специфический привкус парадокса, свойственный Чань, пришел из даосизма. Это наследие не суровых даосских алхимиков и геомантов, а веселых философов типа Лаоцзы и Чжуанцзы.


Сорь, Лао-цзы -- философ суровый и крайне скептический... Веселье у него искать и не сыскать. : ) А вот Чжуан-цзы -- да: ироник!

----------


## Ersh

> Сорь, Лао-цзы -- философ суровый и крайне скептический...


Мне кажется это очень иронично и смешно:



> Если не почитать мудрецов, то в народе не будет ссор.  Если не ценить
> редких предметов, то не будет воров среди народа.  Если не показывать
> того, что может вызвать зависть, то не будут волноваться сердца народа.
> Поэтому, управляя [страной], совершенномудрый делает сердца [подданных]
> пустыми, а желудки - полными. [Его управление] ослабляет их волю и
> укрепляет кости. Оно постоянно стремится к тому, чтобы у народа не было
> знаний и страстей, а имеющие знание не смели бы действовать.
>     Осуществление недеяния всегда приносит спокойствие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется это очень иронично и смешно:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Если не почитать мудрецов, то в народе не будет ссор. Если не ценить
> редких предметов, то не будет воров среди народа. Если не показывать
> ...


Нет, ни в коем случае (хотя на уровне "мне кажется" -- почему нет?)...
Если читать и эту главку, и цитируемую ниже --  в контексте, то должно быть понятно, что это -- на полном серьёзе: такая вот идеальная примитивно-утопическая модель правления...

  Пусть государство будет маленьким, а население - редким. Если [в государстве] имеются различные орудия, не надо их использовать. Пусть людям до конца своей жизни не уходят далеко [от своих мест]. Если [в государстве] имеются лодки и колесницы, не надо их употреблять. Даже если имеются воины, не надо их выставлять. Пусть народ снова начинает плести узелки и употреблять их вместо письма. Пусть его пища будет вкусной, одеяние красивым, жилище удобным, а жизнь радостной. Пусть соседние государства смотрят друг на друга, слушают друг у друга пение петухов и лай собак, а люди до самой старости и смерти не посещают друг друга.
Кстати: "... постоянно стремится к тому, чтобы у народа не было знаний и страстей, а имеющие знание не смели бы действовать" -- чем не прообраз чань/дзэн, отрицающего внешнее знание и следование страстям?

----------


## Ersh

> Кстати: "... постоянно стремится к тому, чтобы у народа не было знаний и страстей, а имеющие знание не смели бы действовать" -- чем не прообраз чань/дзэн, отрицающего внешнее знание и следование страстям?


Ну, не следовать страстям еще Будда прописал
Мы тут опять в стопиццоттысячный раз спотыкаемся о подмену даосского содержания буддийскими терминами.
Во-первых давайте сразу отделим высокого философа Лаоцзы и конкретных даосов внутренних алхимиков-практиков, с их цигуном и блекджеком, которые тоже не особо с Лаоцзы коррелируют.
Во-вторых Увэй у этих даосов и Бодхидхармы это разное. Недеяние у даосов - это деятельность, совпадающая по направлению с течением Дао, не возмущающая его. У буддистов Увэй - это именно что  


> отбросить ложное и обратиться к изначальной природе, неуклонно предаваясь «созерцанию стены», то не найти ни себя, ни другого, простой человек и святой — равны и едины. Пребывать таким неизменно, не следуя даже письменным наставлениям, это и означает следовать сокровенной природе.


 - то-есть заниматься медитацией и ничем другим))))




> Это не говоря о рекомендуемых в ДДЦ избавлении от привязанностей и пороков, об очищении от мыслей/учёности и т.д.


Об избавлении от пороков и Коран говорит, давайте все универсалии сюда запишем. Кстати Будда тоже что-то об избавлении от пороков говорил.



> и заканчивая не столько универсальным Дао (и Дхарма, и Путь, и всеобщая природа...)


Вообще даосы, рассуждая о Дао меньше всего думали о Дхарме Будды. Опять же - термин один, а значение другое. И изначальная природа в буддизме и даосизме понимаются по разному. Я ж почему так бьюсь - от этих вот утверждений много путаницы происходит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, не следовать страстям еще Будда прописал


Ну да. Но что в этом очень смешного и ироничного?




> Во-первых давайте сразу отделим высокого философа Лаоцзы и конкретных даосов внутренних алхимиков-практиков, с их цигуном и блекджеком, которые тоже не особо с Лаоцзы коррелируют.


Да я уже оставил в покое то, за внимание к чему поблагодарил... %) Забыли?




> Во-вторых Увэй у этих даосов и Бодхидхармы это разное. Недеяние у даосов - это деятельность, совпадающая по направлению с течением Дао, не возмущающая его. У буддистов Увэй - это именно что   - то-есть заниматься медитацией и ничем другим))))


Даосов с их чем угодно, оставили. Помним? : )
*Обсуждаем "веселость" ДДЦ или Лао-цзы и параллели в ДДЦ и учении чань и просто буддизма...*
Базой для буддизма и даосизма (см. текст ДДЦ) является избавление от я/самости. Нет? Это одно.
Второе: так нечестно -- урезать цитату, отсекая итоговое, вовсе не равнозначное цзочань: "[Оставаться] естественно* не-деянным, без различения, называется «следовать [изначальной] природе»". Это не говоря о том, что цзочань бигуань не обязательно означает буквальное сидение перед...




> Об избавлении от пороков и Коран говорит, давайте все универсалии сюда запишем. Кстати Будда тоже что-то об избавлении от пороков говорил.


Ну вот опять... Обсуждаем пусть не весёлость, но и не что угодно универсальное... Речь (с моей стороны : ) -- о сопоставлении чань и основного даосского текста: ДДЦ. Никаких Коранов не упоминалось, ни одного... Откуда и, главное, зачем на Коран? Коран нам не нужен! : )




> Вообще даосы, рассуждая о Дао меньше всего думали о Дхарме Будды. Опять же - термин один, а значение другое. И изначальная природа в буддизме и даосизме понимаются по разному. Я ж почему так бьюсь - от этих вот утверждений много путаницы происходит.


У меня что, было о том, будто даосы, рассуждая о Дао, больше всего или хоть чуть думали о Дхарме Будды? Т.е. чему возражаете, если не собственной мысли, тут же отвергнутой?
И я ж почему с Вами спорю? : ) Ибо от привнесения суждений, отрицающих не сказанное оппонентом или введения посторонних понятий, вроде "Корана и всех универсалий", путаница -- не меньшая.

В общем, если конкретизировать, не размазывая белую кашу полемики на пустом месте/по ровному столу, то всего два вопроса...
*Не убедил, что никакого веселья в ДДЦ нет и близко?
Не убедил, что есть явные параллели в учении Лао-цзы и буддийских/чаньских концептах?*

Ожидаемый ответ: "Нет" -- по обоим пунктам. : ) Угадал?

----------


## Ersh

> *Не убедил, что никакого веселья в ДДЦ нет и близко?
> Не убедил, что есть явные параллели в учении Лао-цзы и буддийских/чаньских концептах?*
> 
> Ожидаемый ответ: "Нет" -- по обоим пунктам. : ) Угадал?


Я говорил, что Лао-цзы (по моим ощущениям) веселый человек, а не то, чтобы ДДЦ веселая книга.
Не совсем так - параллели есть, но они касаются таких универсалий, которые в самом буддизме уже присутствуют безо всякого ДДЦ.



> Ибо от привнесения суждений, отрицающих не сказанное оппонентом или введения посторонних понятий, вроде "Корана и всех универсалий", путаница -- не меньшая


Нет, это доказательство "по аналогии", вполне кошерный логический прием.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я говорил, что Лао-цзы (по моим ощущениям) веселый человек, а не то, чтобы ДДЦ веселая книга.


При этом, вместо аргументирования неких личных ощущений о Лао-цзы как весёлом человеке (Вы были знакомы? : ), Вами был дан фрагмент ДДЦ, показавшийся Вам очень ироничным и смешным, который я пояснил, дополнив ещё одним чжаном...




> Не совсем так - параллели есть, но они касаются таких универсалий, которые в самом буддизме уже присутствуют безо всякого ДДЦ.


Опять вполне кошерный логический приём... %) 
А кто утверждал, будто параллели проводятся между тем, что было в ДДЦ, и тем, чего не было в буддизме?
Речь ведь о том, что нечто есть с одной стороны -- и есть с другой. : )




> Нет, это доказательство "по аналогии", вполне кошерный логический прием.


Какое доказательство, если возражаете тому, что не утверждалось, ничего при этом не доказывая, а оглашая некое общее место, с которым никто не спорит?

----------


## Ersh

> А кто утверждал, будто параллели проводятся между тем, что было в ДДЦ, и тем, чего не было в буддизме?
> Какое доказательство, если возражаете тому, что не утверждалось, ничего при этом не доказывая, а оглашая некое общее место, с которым никто не спорит?


Давайте, я вам напомню, что утверждалось.
Утверждалось, что Чань-буддизм "много чего позаимствовал у даосизма".
Вами были приведены цитаты, из которых как раз следовало, что не много чего, а наоборот.
Теперь вы говорите вот это, подменяя исходный тезис дискуссии:



> Речь ведь о том, что нечто есть с одной стороны -- и есть с другой. : )


Давайте уже все. У нас с вами есть нечто общее с одной стороны, но мы все-таки разные люди. (Внимание - кошерный метод аналогии детектед!)
Уверен на 100%, хотя лично не знаком.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Утверждалось, что Чань-буддизм "много чего позаимствовал у даосизма".


Верну свое мнение. Практика коанов - это "многое". И без Лао-цзы и Чжуан-цзы ее бы не было в чань.

----------


## Ersh

> Верну свое мнение. Практика коанов - это "многое". И без ДДЦ ее бы не было в чань.


Это утверждение требует доказательства. АПД. Как мнение - пусть

----------


## Эделизи

> Это утверждение требует доказательства.


Записи Линь-цзи. "Родоначальника" коанов. Содержат много даосской терминологии. Я не считаю, что терминология "это только форма". Навскидку:




> Последователи Дао!
> С моей точки зрения, мы ничем не отличаемся от Шакьи. Чего нам недостает при сегодняшней нашей многообразной деятельности? Шесть лучей божественного света3 никогда не должны переставать сиять. Если можете так смотреть на вещи, то на всю жизнь станете людьми без занятий.





> [Наставник] поднялся в Зал [Дхармы] и сказал:
> — В груде красного мяса есть настоящий человек без места. Он постоянно входит и выходит из ворот у всех вас. Посмотрите те, которым это еще неясно.





> Достопочтенные!
> Временем нужно дорожить. Вы же, носясь туда-сюда, стараетесь лишь *постигать чань, постигать Дао,* лишь воспринимать какие-то слова, воспринимать фразы, предаваясь размышлениям о поисках Будды, о поисках Патриарха, о поисках достойного Наставника.
> Не допустите ошибки! У вас есть только одни родители, чего же вам еще искать? Обратите взгляд внутрь себя самих.
> Один древний человек сказал:
> «Яджнадатта [думал, что] потерял свою голову. Но когда его ищущий разум достиг места отдохновения, он оказался [человеком] без занятий».





> Достопочтенные!
> Вы должны узнать человека, который играет отражением; это он и есть исконный источник всех Будд, а любое место есть дом, куда возвращается последователь Дао.





> Последователи Дао!
> Когда я, монах-отшельник, толкую о Дхарме, то о какой Дхарме я толкую? Я толкую о Дхарме разума-основы. С ее помощью можно сразу получить доступ и к мирскому и к святому, и к чистому и к нечистому, и к истинному и к преходящему.
> Но в действительности — это не истинное или преходящее, мирское или святое, которые вы в себе воплощаете, имя которого можете присвоить всякому другому «истинному или преходящему, мирскому или святому».
> «Истинное или преходящее, мирское или святое» — не приклеивайте имен и прозвищ таким людям.
> Последователи Дао!
> Берите и действуйте, но не приклеивайте названий. Это и называется «таинственной первопричиной».

----------


## Ersh

> Записи Линь-цзи. "Родоначальника" коанов. Содержат много даосской терминологии. Я не считаю, что терминология "это только форма". Навскидку:


Мы вроде с даосской терминологией разобрались. А тут оказывается надо пояснить, что никакой "терминологии" на самом деле нет. Ибо китайцы не вставляют в свой текст мудреных слов, чтобы показать происхождение того или иного термина, а пользуются обычными китайскими иероглифами-словами. 
Иногда переводчиков стоит бамбуковыми палками заставлять переводить иероглифы, а не давать их китайскую транскрипцию под видом какой-то там "терминологии". Потому что это не какая-то там специфическая "терминология", а еще и обычные слова китайского языка. Так иероглиф 道 (дао) обозначает "путь", а иероглиф 禪 (чань) обозначает дхьяну. В китайском буддизме под Путем подразумевается буддийская Дхарма, а что такое дхьяна вы сами знаете.
И Линцзи призывает практиковать сосредоточение и изучать Дхарму, а не какую-то там даосскую фигню.
А то получается, что Линьцзи призывает буддистов даосизм изучать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Записи Линь-цзи. "Родоначальника" коанов. Содержат много даосской терминологии. Я не считаю, что терминология "это только форма". Навскидку:


«Дао» это очень многозначное слово в китайском, даже в конфуцианстве и в даосизме оно обозначает совершенно разные вещи. Поэтому «постигать дао» здесь означает «постигать путь». Кстати «Логос» в китайском переводе Нового Завета — тоже «дао».

А где там ещё даосская терминология? (Именно даосская, не имевшая бы значений вне даосского контекста)

----------

Ersh (16.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> А где там ещё даосская терминология? (Именно даосская, не имевшая бы значений вне даосского контекста)


Прямые заимствования из Чжуан-цзи.

------------------------------------------
Да, и что такое "дхарма разума- основы" в последнем приведенном коане?

----------


## Ersh

Кстати, примечательно, что для обозначения дхьяны пришлось искать иероглиф, созвучный фонетически. Так китайцы поступают тогда, когда прямых аналогов в языке нет. Это косвенно возможно подтверждает мое утверждение, что до появления буддизма в китае не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении.

----------


## Ersh

> Прямые заимствования из Чжуан-цзи.


Какие? То, что Линцзи цитирует Чжуанцзы, это еще не значит, что "Чань много взял у даосов". Я вас цитирую - я много у вас беру?




> Да, и что такое "дхарма разума- основы" в последнем приведенном коане?


Это в любом случае не даосское Дао. Дао это безличная, не имеющая ни вкуса ни запаха сила, актуализирующая все сущая. Разум-основа это скорее всего алая-виджняна. Был бы иероглифы, можно было бы ответить точнее. А то переведут с веньяня на путунхуа, потом на английский а с английского на русский, разбирай потом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Кстати, примечательно, что для обозначения дхьяны пришлось искать иероглиф, созвучный фонетически. Так китайцы поступают тогда, когда прямых аналогов в языке нет. Это косвенно возможно подтверждает мое утверждение, что до появления буддизма в китае не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении.


Ну, были другие обозначения сосредоточения. Более длинные  :Smilie:  Например, из Чжуан-цзы:




> Цзы-Ци из Нань-го сидел, облокотившись на столик, и дышал, внимая небесам, словно и не помнил
> себя.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну, были другие обозначения сосредоточения. Более длинные  Например, из Чжуан-цзы:


Это слишком длинное обозначение даже для китайцев. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Эделизи

> Какие? То, что Линцзи цитирует Чжуанцзы, это еще не значит, что "Чань много взял у даосов". Я вас цитирую - я много у вас беру?
> 
> .


А если бы вы, как образованный человек, из тысяч сочинений стали цитировать "Майн Кампф", например? Для иллюстрации своего мировоззрения? Ну буквы и буквы. Слова и слова. Дело же не в терминологии?  :Cool:

----------


## Эделизи

> Это слишком длинное обозначение даже для китайцев.


"Дышал, внимая небесам" - слишком длинное?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Прямые заимствования из Чжуан-цзи.


Где там прямые цитаты из Чжуан-цзы?

----------


## Ersh

> "Дышал, внимая небесам" - слишком длинное?


Это что, то, что Чань заимствовал у даосов?

----------


## Ersh

> А если бы вы, как образованный человек, из тысяч сочинений стали цитировать "Майн Кампф", например? Для иллюстрации своего мировоззрения? Ну буквы и буквы. Слова и слова. Дело же не в терминологии?


Это несомненно ни в коем случае не означало бы, что я что-то заимствую у фашистов для своей практики.

----------


## Эделизи

> Где там прямые цитаты из Чжуан-цзы?


Я сказала о заимствованиях.




> Настоящий человек без места (у-вэй чжэнь жэнь) — одно из основных понятий линьцзиевой ветви чань. Заимствованное у Чжуан-цзы, где оно обозначало идеального даосского адепта, это терминологическое выражение употреблялось в ранних буддийских сочинениях для обозначения «архата».


http://ariom.ru/litera/2003-html/lin-czi/lintsilu.html

----------


## Ersh

> Я сказала о заимствованиях.
> Заимствованное у Чжуан-цзы, где оно обозначало идеального даосского адепта, это терминологическое выражение употреблялось в ранних буддийских сочинениях для обозначения «архата».


Угу. архата Линьцзи у Чжуанцзы позаимствовал.
Ой, все.

----------


## Эделизи

> Угу. архата Линьцзи у Чжуанцзы позаимствовал.
> Ой, все.


Ой, и не говорите. Он поставил знак равенства между идеальным даосским адептом и архатом  :Big Grin:  Ужасссс

----------

Юй Кан (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Ой, и не говорите. Он поставил знак равенства между идеальным даосским адептом и архатом  Ужасссс


Ничего подобного. Просто использовал устоявшийся термин для обозначения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

"... Многие базовые идеи и образы даосизма имеют общечеловеческий смысл, поскольку коренятся в самой структуре нашего глубинного психического опыта – в том, "что есть всегда"..."
http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/torch01/txt08.htm

----------

Паня (17.06.2016), Эделизи (16.06.2016), Юй Кан (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Давайте, я вам напомню, что утверждалось.
> Утверждалось, что Чань-буддизм "много чего позаимствовал у даосизма".
> Вами были приведены цитаты, из которых как раз следовало, что не много чего, а наоборот.


А давайте напомню забытое не мною? : ) 
Вот что: а) тезис был не мой (хотя я с ним согласен : ); б) тот славный тезис и его обсуждение были -- как уже напоминалось : ) -- мирно оставлены мною в покое в силу отсутствия возможности прийти к взаимопониманию, ибо оппонент сурово видит только своё "наоборот" (имеет право! : ).




> Теперь вы говорите вот это, подменяя исходный тезис дискуссии:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Речь ведь о том, что нечто есть с одной стороны -- и есть с другой. : )


И неправда же...
Новым (!) тезисом было обсуждение "весёлости" Лао-цзы (в свете веселья и ироничности третьего чжана ДДЦ ["Если не почитать мудрецов, то в народе не будет ссор..."]), а также -- параллелей между проповеданым в ДДЦ и чань-буддизмом. Эти параллели (_на уровне не слов, а смыслов_) очевидны, хотя, как обычно, не всем, не всегда и не везде... И в силу этих обнаруживаемых постфактум прообразов чань в ДДЦ можно обоснованно говорить о родстве даосизма и учения чань (безотносительно чань шаолиньского! о каком я сам говорить и не собирался : ).
Об этом же родстве ныне настырно говорит и умница Эделизи...




> Давайте уже все. У нас с вами есть нечто общее с одной стороны, но мы все-таки разные люди. (Внимание - кошерный метод аналогии детектед!)
> Уверен на 100%, хотя лично не знаком.


И этим, конечно, кошерно-неопровержимо доказывается, что Лао-цзы -- как следовало из позабытого внезапного тезису -- человек и философ весёлый? : ))

Мне в итоге понятно, что Вы и ряд читателей этой полемики (успешно и шустро спроваженной ныне в глубокую амнезию: тоже кошерный логический приём : ) исходите из сурово-суворовского принципа "Ни пяди нашего чаня -- ихнему даосизму с его цигунами, блэкджэками и весёлыми чжуан-цзы-дэдэцами!"...  Потому спорить об этом -- только табуретки ломать... %)

На чём -- да: давайте "Пока! : )" и с этой темой, с неизменной благодарностью за внимание, пусть и без внимательности...

----------

Эделизи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, примечательно, что для обозначения дхьяны пришлось искать иероглиф, созвучный фонетически. Так китайцы поступают тогда, когда прямых аналогов в языке нет. Это косвенно возможно подтверждает мое утверждение, что до появления буддизма в китае не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении.


Это только если, как оно обычно и бывает, особо не вникать -- подтверждает... Ибо -- вот: Е.А.Торчинов "Даосский «проект» глазами синолога начала третьего тысячелетия". 
Краткая цитата оттуда, ибо букафф там многавата : )...

О так называемой «даосской философии» следует тем не менее сказать дополнительно несколько слов. В результате исследования мавандуйских текстов, самой ранней «годяньской» версии «Дао-Дэ цзина» («Лао-цзы») была, во-первых, выявлена их родственность с доктриной даосских глав философской антологии «Гуань-цзы» (особенно, «Внутреннее делание»/«Нэй е» и «Искусства сердца-ума»/«Синь шу»), авторами которых обычно считаются Инь Вэнь и Сун Цзянь, причем родственность большая, нежели с канонической версией «Дао-Дэ цзина» («редакция Ван Би») или с «Чжуан-цзы». Во-вторых, оказалось, что медитативная созерцательная практика (психопрактика, психотехника) раннего даосизма по существу играла роль источника теоретического дискурса, именно рефлексия о ней оказалась формообразующим принципом ранней даосской мысли. Точнее, сам первоначальный даосский дискурс был ориентирован на психопрактику, был «психопрактическим» дискурсом.

----------

Алик (16.06.2016), Эделизи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Это только если, как оно обычно и бывает, особо не вникать -- подтверждает... Ибо -- вот: Е.А.Торчинов "Даосский «проект» глазами синолога начала третьего тысячелетия". 
> Краткая цитата оттуда, ибо букафф там многавата : )...


Цитата про даосскую "медитацию", ничего общего с чаньской не имеющую. Давайте уже закончим приводить доказательства, основанные только на том, что там встречается слово "медитация". Конечно, если ни одной из медитаций - ни даосской ни чаньской и далеко не нюхать, то все едино. Стопиццот раз могу повторить, не заржавеет. И про термины тоже.
Чтож вы бросаетесь на любую второстепенную еду, которую я вам подбрасываю. Написал же "возможно" и "мое личное мнение")))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А что писали о даосизме Учителя Чань\Дзен, напр. Догэн ?
Что говорят современные Учителя ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я сказала о заимствованиях.http://ariom.ru/litera/2003-html/lin-czi/lintsilu.html


В «Чжуан-цзы» встречается рассуждение про чжэньжэней, но конкретно «увэй чжэньжэнь» — это Линь-цзи придумал. А назвать архата «истинный человек» это не совсем то же самое, что заимствовать даосский термин.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Цитата про даосскую "медитацию", ничего общего с чаньской не имеющую. Давайте уже закончим приводить доказательства, основанные только на том, что там встречается слово "медитация". Конечно, если ни одной из медитаций - ни даосской ни чаньской и далеко не нюхать, то все едино. Стопиццот раз могу повторить, не заржавеет. И про термины тоже.


По форме -- стойко и неколебимо, да! : ) (А что "Даосы взяли у буддистов саму сидячую медитацию" -- тоже повторять будем, не взирая на любую инфу?)
Но по содержанию... Кто сказал "всё едино"? : ) Это был не Юй Кан, потому про "не нюхать" -- возражение себе самому. Кошерное, да. : )
По факту -- было:




> Кстати, примечательно, что для обозначения дхьяны пришлось искать иероглиф, созвучный фонетически. Так китайцы поступают тогда, когда прямых аналогов в языке нет. Это косвенно возможно подтверждает мое утверждение, что до появления буддизма в китае не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении.


Но в цитате из статьи Е.А.Т. и в собственно статье сказано, что созерцательных практик в Китае -- было. А уж что они были даже разными, включая аналитические, -- говорилось раньше, ссылкой на торчиновскую же "Созерцание и медитация в даосской традиции". Теперь оттель чуток процитирую, для самых ленивых, но внемлющих, а то и правда выходит, будто правы исключительно зацикленные на "не было":

Следует отметить, что как в буддизме, так и в даосизме выделялось два типа медитативного углубления. Первый из них в современной психологии принято обозначать словом «инсайт» (от английского insight — способность проникновения, проницательность). Этот тип созерцания предполагает не сосредоточение мысли на одном объекте, когда все другие объекты для практикующего перестают существовать (например, вы сосредоточенно читаете книгу; раздается звонок в дверь, но вы настолько сосредоточились на чтении, что звонка не слышите), а умение заниматься созерцанием, воспринимая все окружающее, но лишь как некий фон, не мешающий созерцанию. Созерцание такого типа психологи также обозначают словом «осознанность», «осознание» (английское mindfulness). Даосы также рассматривали такую медитацию как особый тип, и обозначали его словом _гуань_ (созерцание). Распространенным было и выражение _нэй гуань_ — «внутреннее созерцание», «внутреннее видение». Китайские же буддисты использовали это же самое слово для перевода санскритского _випашьяна_, то есть «аналитическая медитация» в отличие от _чжи_ («остановка») — успокоения, «транквилизации» психики и приостановления психических процессов (санскритский аналог — _шаматха_).

Для обозначения другого вида медитации — медитации фиксации внимания, или сосредоточения даосы использовали термин _дин_ (утверждать, устанавливать, фиксировать); это же слово иногда использовали и буддисты для перевода санскритского _самадхи_ — «сосредоточение», «концентрация сознания» (чаще, правда, буддисты использовали транскрипцию — _саньмэй_). Но слово _дин_ не было самым важным термином для обозначение медитации сосредоточения. Таковым является бином _шоу и_ — «хранение одного», «блюдение одного». Это очень важный термин, появившийся еще в ранних текстах и активно употреблявшийся в даосских текстах как в своем узком техническом значении, о котором мы говорим сейчас, так и в более широком, в качестве синонима любой медитации и любого созерцания, то есть медитативной практики вообще. Более того, в ряде текстов IV–VI веков [Дамо прибыл в Китай лишь в середине V в. -- Ю.К.] слово _шоу и_ начинает обозначать все «внутренние» даосские практики (то есть, имеющие отношение к работе адепта с самим собой — телом, энергетикой, сознанием) в отличие от «внешних» — лабораторной алхимии, занятой изготовлением эликсира бессмертия вне тела адепта — в ретортах и тиглях. В середине VI века буддийский монах Хуэй-сы (патриарх зарождающейся школы Тяньтай) впервые заменил в этом значении выражение _шоу и_ новым термином — _нэй дань_, «внутренний эликсир», «внутренняя алхимия». Этот термин закрепился в текстах, постепенно вытеснив старое шоу и на терминологическую периферию. Но внутренняя алхимия — тема особого разговора, и в данной статье мы ее касаться не будем.



> Чтож вы бросаетесь на любую второстепенную еду, которую я вам подбрасываю. Написал же "возможно" и "мое личное мнение")))


Не надо бы личностно дерзить, Ёрш: мой скорпион не ест рыбью еду. : )) 
А вот откорректировать чьё-то некузявое имхо (безотносительно персоны) -- почему нет? Это называется "публично делиться информацией, не рассчитывая на единственного стойко упирающегося : ) читателя".

----------

Эделизи (16.06.2016)

----------


## sergey

> В «Чжуан-цзы» встречается рассуждение про чжэньжэней, но конкретно «увэй чжэньжэнь» — это Линь-цзи придумал. А назвать архата «истинный человек» это не совсем то же самое, что заимствовать даосский термин.


Кстати говоря, в суттах ПК встречается выражение sappurisa (и, соответственно, asappurisa), которое можно перевести и как "истинный человек" и которое, в частности, по комментаторской традиции, может являться синонимом для Будд, пачекабудд и арьев - учеников Будды.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> В «Чжуан-цзы» встречается рассуждение про чжэньжэней, но конкретно «увэй чжэньжэнь» — это Линь-цзи придумал. А назвать архата «истинный человек» это не совсем то же самое, что заимствовать даосский термин.


Почему же известный петербургский синолог - лингвист Гуревич И.С. думает что "истинный человек без места", заимствован у Чжуан цзы?! Чем они там в своем РАН вообще занимаются?  :EEK!:

----------

Юй Кан (16.06.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему же известный петербургский синолог - лингвист Гуревич И.С. думает что "истинный человек без места", заимствован у Чжуан цзы?! Чем они там в своем РАН вообще занимаются?


Думаю, он имел в виду не более того, что фраза «истинный человек» встречается у Чжуан-цзы. Как если вы сценарий какой-нибудь будете писать и используете там фразу «по плодам узнаете их», это будет значить, вы заимствуете христианские идеи  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> По форме -- стойко и неколебимо, да! : ) (А что "Даосы взяли у буддистов саму сидячую медитацию" -- тоже повторять будем, не взирая на любую инфу?)
> Но по содержанию... Кто сказал "всё едино"? : ) Это был не Юй Кан, потому про "не нюхать" -- возражение себе самому. Кошерное, да. : )
> По факту -- было:
> Но в цитате из статьи Е.А.Т. и в собственно статье сказано, что созерцательных практик в Китае -- было. А уж что они были даже разными, включая аналитические, -- говорилось раньше, ссылкой на торчиновскую же "Созерцание и медитация в даосской традиции". Теперь оттель чуток процитирую, для самых ленивых, но внемлющих, а то и правда выходит, будто правы исключительно зацикленные на "не было":
> 
> Не надо бы личностно дерзить, Ёрш: мой скорпион не ест рыбью еду. : )) 
> А вот откорректировать чьё-то некузявое имхо (безотносительно персоны) -- почему нет? Это называется "публично делиться информацией, не рассчитывая на единственного стойко упирающегося : ) читателя".


Спасибо за обильное деление информацией. Это свидетельство желания похоронить суть под обилием цитат, правда ведь?  К сожалению вы почему-то не привели описание даосских медитаций (они там, по ссылке). Ничего похожего ни на цзочань ни на коаны там нет. Ну разве что общие слова про "контроль сознания". Вообще, когда человек знаком только со словами, а не с тем, что они означают, можно с легкостью необыкновенной перепрыгивать с одного на другое, равняя желтое с кислым. Можно в следующем посте вы не будете снова цитировать места, где поясняется, что даосы под словом таким-то имели в виду одно, а буддисты - другое. Мы уже стопиццот раз выяснили, что это разные методы и разные медитации?
И вообще пора кончать оффтопик. А то вы уже начинаете переходить на личности, мне всегда неудобно делать замечания оппоненту.

----------


## Ersh

> Почему же известный петербургский синолог - лингвист Гуревич И.С. думает что "истинный человек без места", заимствован у Чжуан цзы?!


Термин (иероглифы) - заимствован. Но обозначает у буддистов он совсем другое.

----------


## Эделизи

> Думаю, он имел в виду не более того, что фраза «истинный человек» встречается у Чжуан-цзы. Как если вы сценарий какой-нибудь будете писать и используете там фразу «по плодам узнаете их», это будет значить, вы заимствуете христианские идеи


Сценарий - светская вещь. Вот если бы я создала свою религию, в которой использовала бы исключительно христианскую религиозную терминологию, и при этом назвала бы ее "нью-чань" было бы странно, да?  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо за обильное деление информацией. Это свидетельство желания похоронить суть под обилием цитат, правда ведь?


Неправда ведь. В желании "похоронить суть под обилием цитат" можно запросто обвинить, но _корректно_ доказать это утверждение невозможно.




> К сожалению вы почему-то не привели описание даосских медитаций (они там, по ссылке). Ничего похожего ни на цзочань ни на коаны там нет. Ну разве что общие слова про "контроль сознания". Вообще, когда человек знаком только со словами, а не с тем, что они означают, можно с легкостью необыкновенной перепрыгивать с одного на другое, равняя желтое с кислым. Можно в следующем посте вы не будете снова цитировать места, где поясняется, что даосы под словом таким-то имели в виду одно, а буддисты - другое. Мы уже стопиццот раз выяснили, что это разные методы и разные медитации?


1. Главным на этой стадии полемики было возражение на ошибочное мнение, _будто до буддизма в Китае не было медитаций_. 
2. В статье речь идёт о _сходстве_ (но не тождестве) буддийской и даосской медитаций, фрагмент о чём и был процитирован.
3. Утверждения, будто медитации буддийская и даосская одинаковы, с которым Вы планомерно сражаетесь, у меня отсутствует.

О чём спорим и в чём теперь уже обвиняем, если опровергаемое Вами у меня не утверждается?
И про коаны, кстати (точнее -- гунъани, какие изначально были просто записями реальных случаев) у меня ни слова не было, но цитируемое ниже может натолкнуть на никак не криминальные поиски параллелей между парадоксами даосов и чаньских наставников... : )




> Хотя я, пожалуй, соглашусь, что специфический привкус парадокса, свойственный Чань, пришел из даосизма. Это наследие не суровых даосских алхимиков и геомантов, а веселых философов типа Лаоцзы и Чжуанцзы.





> И вообще пора кончать оффтопик. А то вы уже начинаете переходить на личности, мне всегда неудобно делать замечания оппоненту.


Вот... Зря не дописал (хотя хотелось %): "Не надо бы личностно дерзить, Ёрш: мой скорпион не ест рыбью еду. : )) А то пожалуюсь Ершу! : )"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сценарий - светская вещь. Вот если бы я создала свою религию, в которой использовала бы исключительно христианскую религиозную терминологию, и при этом назвала бы ее "нью-чань" было бы странно, да?


Да, это было бы странно, а тем временем, в приведённых чаньских цитатах мы не увидели ни одного _исключительно даосского_ термина. Я кстати нашёл все упоминания «чжэньжэня» у Чжуан-цзы, он там в том числе несколько раз встречается в передаче слов Конфуция  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё, вспомнил: если верить монаху Ho Shim'у, то _корейский_ дзэн-мастер Сун Сан -- на нашей с Эделизи стороне! : )




> Да и сам, изначальный чань, это сплав буддийского учения и методов китайского даосизма, _как я слышал_.





> 2HoShim 
> Какие методы имеются в виду?





> Вообще, конкретными знаниями похвастаться не могу. Это со слов дзэн-мастера Сунг Сана в одной из его речей. Так что, в полой мере этот тезис защищать не стану.


Друзья, сам я совершенно спокойно отношусь к тому, что махаянский буддизм, пришедший в Хань/Китай, не мог не испытать влияния самой могущественной/распространённой в Китае (и по сей день, кстати) автохтонной религии -- даосизма. 
Чань явился и является совершенно оригинальным будд. школой не только для Китая. И стал он такою в среде преимущественно даосской...
Потому, на мой взгляд, нет ничего ни криминального : ), ни даже странного в том, что обнаруживаются сходства и параллели между и между.
Мне кажется, это просто по спокойному умолчанию нужно понимать и принимать как естественный и закономерный факт. Только и всего. : )

----------

Эделизи (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Ещё, вспомнил: если верить монаху Ho Shim'у, то _корейский_ дзэн-мастер Сун Сан -- на нашей с Эделизи стороне! : 
> 
> Друзья, сам я совершенно спокойно отношусь к тому, что махаянский буддизм, пришедший в Хань/Китай, не мог не испытать влияния самой могущественной/распространённой в Китае (и по сей день, кстати) автохтонной религии -- даосизма. 
> Чань явился и является совершенно оригинальным будд. школой не только для Китая. И стал он такою в среде преимущественно даосской...
> Потому, на мой взгляд, нет ничего ни криминального : ), ни даже странного в том, что обнаруживаются сходства и параллели между и между.
> Мне кажется, это просто по спокойному умолчанию нужно понимать и принимать как естественный и закономерный факт. Только и всего. : )


Если верить Ho Shimу, то он знает о том, что какое-то влияние было, но какое даже он. монах, сказать не может. Влияние и я не отрицаю, но "много взял" - я что-то не вижу такого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> 1. Главным на этой стадии полемики было возражение на ошибочное мнение, _будто до буддизма в Китае не было медитаций_.


Было высказано мнение, что до буддизма "не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении". Ну, что ж, тут ошибался, купите себе пирожок.



> 2. В статье речь идёт о _сходстве_ (но не тождестве) буддийской и даосской медитаций, фрагмент о чём и был процитирован.
> 3. Утверждения, будто медитации буддийская и даосская одинаковы, с которым Вы планомерно сражаетесь, у меня отсутствует.


Мало ли у чего с чем сходство.
Я сражаюсь с тезисом о том, что чань взял какие-то методы у даосов. А не с теми утверждениями, которые у вас отсутствуют. 




> О чём спорим и в чём теперь уже обвиняем, если опровергаемое Вами у меня не утверждается?


А мы кого-то в чем-то уже обвиняем? Судя по всему вы невнимательно прочли о чем я:  


> Утверждения, будто медитации буддийская и даосская одинаковы


 Я такого утверждения не встречал.




> И про коаны, кстати (точнее -- гунъани, какие изначально были просто записями реальных случаев) у меня ни слова не было, но цитируемое ниже может натолкнуть на никак не криминальные поиски параллелей между парадоксами даосов и чаньских наставников... : )


Да между любыми парадоксами можно найти параллели если они парадоксы. Другое дело пересекаются ли эти параллели?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

Повыдёргивал страницы из реферата : Влияние даосизма и буддизма на формирование культурных традиций Китая

"...Буддизм проник в Китай из Индии преимущественно в своей северной форме Махаяны во II в. Процесс его укрепления и развития в Китае был сложен и длителен. Потребовались многие века и огромные усилия поколений проповедников и переводчиков, чтобы выработались и вошли в обиход китайские эквиваленты индо-буддийских понятий и терминов. Кроме того, многое в буддизме с его восприятием жизни как страдания и зла противоречило распространенным в Китае конфуцианским нормам этики и принципам поведения; только содействие параллельно формировавшегося религиозного даосизма, в свою очередь щедро черпавшего из сокровищницы индо-буддийской мудрости, помогло буддистам укрепиться на китайской земле. Неудивительно, что первые буддийские общины воспринимались в Китае лишь как одна из сект даосизма.

Постепенно буддизм усиливал свои позиции, чему немало способствовала и общая историческая ситуация эпохи Южный и Северных династий (II-IV) с ее кризисами, междоусобицами и неустойчивостью бытия. В такой обстановке призывы буддистов отрешиться от земной суеты и укрыться за высокими стенами монастыря не могли не оказаться привлекательными....
...Распространяясь и укрепляясь буддизм подвергался значительной китаизации. Вообще китайская конфуцианская цивилизация уникальна по степени устойчивости, приспособляемости, способности к регенерации и сопротивляемости внешним воздействиям. Всякая иноземная идеология, сколь бы мощной и всеохватывающей она ни была, проникая в Китай, неизбежно подвергалась такой сильной трансформации и китаизации, что в конце концов возникала достаточно оригинальная система идей и институтов, приспособившихся к привычным принципам, понятиям и нормам и лишь в самых общих чертах напоминавшая первоначальную идеологию. Это свойство китайской цивилизации проявилось и на примере буддизма.

Стремительное распространение буддизма говорит о явном превосходстве буддизма над китайской народной религией, отягощенной магией и предрассудками. Но еще более значительным было устойчивое влияние буддизма на все слои китайского населения, и в особенности — его проникновение в китайскую культуру в целом, что возможно объяснить только внутренней близостью с древней китайской философией. Взаимосвязь китайского буддизма с его индийским аналогом истолковывалась по-разному. В отличие от современных европейских ученых, которые подходят к данному вопросу с позиций индологии и признают за китайским буддизмом только относительную оригинальность, образованные китайцы уже в первые века ощущали такое внутреннее родство с буддизмом, что, наряду с даосизмом и конфуцианством, начали воспринимать его как подлинное выражение китайской религиозности....
...На основании доступных нам исторических источников мы не можем точно узнать, как весьма разнородное учение Будды распространялось в Китае. Однако современное исследование о «буддийском завоевании Китая» открывает для нас ряд ценных перспектив. Ниже мы пойдем по пути, который подведет нас непосредственно к школе Чань, которую называют китайской реакцией на буддизм.

Медитация всегда и повсюду занимала особо важное место в буддизме. Первые буддийские монахи, которые прибыли в Китай из Центральной Азии, принесли с собой не только священные изображения и книги, но и практику буддийской медитации. Подчеркивание значимости медитации впервые встречается в китайском буддизме в связи с прибытием, вероятно, в 148 г. н. э. монаха Ань Ши-гао. Этот первый «крупный переводчик буддийских текстов в Китае» обучал известным методам медитации, встречающимся в палийском каноне. Они, в свою очередь, могли наложиться на даосские медитативные практики. В большинстве из многочисленных переводов, приписываемых Ань Ши-гао, говорится о медитации (дхьяна) и сосредоточении (самадхи). Его перевод «Сутры о сосредоточении при помощи дыхательных упражнений» предлагает объяснение древних йогических и раннебуддийских практик регулирования дыхания при помощи подсчитывания вдохов и выдохов (анапэ-пасмрти).

Даосизм также проповедовал практику контроля за дыханием в качестве средства духовного сосредоточения и продления жизни. В буддийских текстах о медитации, при описании уровней сосредоточения на пути к совершенству и освобождающему знанию, предлагались более совершенные методы. Нам неизвестно, насколько серьезно первые китайские буддисты следовали этим индийским предписаниям. Единственное, в чем можно быть уверенным — буддийскую медитацию они ценили очень высоко. Санскритское слово дхьяна транслитерировалось китайским иероглифом, который произносился как чань («архаичное произношение — дянь), или дзэн по-японски, обозначая им отстранение или избавление. Та форма медитации, которая известна нам по палийскому канону, получила известность как «Чань малой колесницы», а медитация махаянистского канона — «Чань большой колесницы». Первоначально использовались одни и те же методы, но, в зависимости от принятой позиции, природа сосредоточения истолковывалась либо в хинаянистском, либо в махаянистском стиле. Таким образом, это учение оказало влияние и на метод. и на опыт просветления....
...Философские учения Лао-цзы и Чжуан-цзы — или «философского даосизма», как он,— чтобы противопоставить его «простонародному даосизму», — называется в западных работах, оказались великолепным мостиком для взаимопонимания между китайской мыслью и буддизмом. В третьем веке возникло духовное течение, известное как «Учение о Темном» или «Изучение Сокровенного» (кит. сюаньсюэ). Из-за присутствия в нем даосских элементов многие называют это учение нео-даосизмом. Однако сюаньсюэ было не столько движением по возрождению даосской мудрости, сколько движением интеллектуалов, которые для решения онтологических и метафизических проблем прибегали к «Книге перемен» {И-цзин), и «Книге о Пути и Благой Силе» (Шао-дэ цзин), а также к комментариям Сян Сю к «Чжуан-цзы». Это интеллектуальное течение обогатило буддизм китайской терминологией, поскольку занималось рассуждениями о бытии (ю), ничто (у), изначальном не-бытии (бэнь-у), субстанции (ти), функции (юн), равно как переосмыслением понятия «Великий Предел» (кит. тайцзи) и полярности принципов инь-ян. Во всех этих случаях буддисты ощущали близость к таким собственным понятиям, как пустотность, ничто и нирвана, а также к своим рассуждениям о взаимосвязи между абсолютным и феноменальным. Особенно по нраву пришлись буддистам китайское отрицание принципа дуальности бытия и не-бытия, и подчеркивание невыразимости реальности в словах. Таким образом, сюань-сюэ выполняло роль медиатора между нативной китайской и буддийской философией, поставляя ранним переводчикам как терминологический инструментарий, так и концепции, в которых индийское учение осмыслялось в Китае в III-V вв., опосредуя частично собственно даосское влияние. Во многом именно такого рода терминологическое заимствование определили интерпретации ряда буддийских понятий в Китае....

Читать полностью: http://www.km.ru/referats/AE84B311DD...53984220AB7CC4

----------

Ersh (16.06.2016), Эделизи (17.06.2016), Юй Кан (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если верить Ho Shimу, то он знает о том, что какое-то влияние было, но какое даже он. монах, сказать не может. Влияние и я не отрицаю, но "много взял" - я что-то не вижу такого.


Да не, опять путаница... %)
Хо Шим не знает, а просто слышал -- от мастера дзэн, что-то знающего про "сплав буддийского учения и методов китайского даосизма", что и озвучил, как бы кто лично или коллективно к этому ни относился. Спорим? : )




> Было высказано мнение, что до буддизма "не было практик, основанных на сосредоточении". Ну, что ж, тут ошибался, купите себе пирожок.


Ура-а-а! Побежал покупать, ликуя... : ))
Но при первой же встрече в реале вознагражу пирожком и это Ваше признание. Ладно? : )




> Я сражаюсь с тезисом о том, что чань взял какие-то методы у даосов. А не с теми утверждениями, которые у вас отсутствуют.


А с отсутствующим у меня тезисом "медитации буддийская и даосская одинаковы" кто сражается из поста в пост?
Это Вам обойдётся ещё в один купленный мною себе (а в перспективе реала -- и Вам) пирожок! : ))




> А мы кого-то в чем-то уже обвиняем?


Да: Вы -- меня в "желания похоронить суть под обилием цитат, правда ведь?" : )
Во сколько пирожков оценим это? : ))




> Да между любыми парадоксами можно найти параллели если они парадоксы. Другое дело пересекаются ли эти параллели?


Конечно, пересекаются: образно говоря -- и в хвост, и в гриву! %) Иначе ни один чань-буддист не рискнул бы заявить: "соглашусь, что специфический привкус парадокса, свойственный Чань, пришел из даосизма. Это наследие не суровых даосских алхимиков и геомантов, а веселых философов типа Лаоцзы и Чжуанцзы"! : ))

*Улыбаюсь, не серчайте. : )*

----------

Ersh (16.06.2016), Алик (16.12.2016), Нико (18.06.2016), Эделизи (18.06.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Не случайно Шаолинь стал первым патриаршим храмом школы. Победить страсти, гнев и омрачения способен только воин, боец, объявивший им войну.Война с ленью, страхом, похотью и другими клешами.


Никогда в буддизме не было и нет культа духа бойца. Даже сегодня спустя много веков в Монголии есть противники буддизма именно по этой причине. Не путайте мух с котлетами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да не, опять путаница... %)
> Хо Шим не знает, а просто слышал -- от мастера дзэн, что-то знающего про "сплав буддийского учения и методов китайского даосизма", что и озвучил, как бы кто лично или коллективно к этому ни относился. Спорим? : )
> 
> 
> Ура-а-а! Побежал покупать, ликуя... : ))
> Но при первой же встрече в реале вознагражу пирожком и это Ваше признание. Ладно? : )
> 
> 
> А с отсутствующим у меня тезисом "медитации буддийская и даосская одинаковы" кто сражается из поста в пост?
> ...


Юй Кан, Ваш юмор сделал мою сегодняшнюю ночь!!!)))

----------

Юй Кан (18.06.2016)

----------


## Вассаби

*Тема: Дух бойца, воина в чань-буддизме*

Такой темы в Дзен нет и никогда не было..

Ибо известно, что 
- Дзен отбирает хлеб у голодного
  И меч у воина...

Нечего искать..
И не с чем бороться..
Разве не об этом весь Дзен.?

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2016), Шуньшунь (20.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Нечего искать..
> И не с чем бороться..
> Разве не об этом весь Дзен.?


Вообще не об этом .

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> *Тема: Дух бойца, воина в чань-буддизме*
> 
> Такой темы в Дзен нет и никогда не было..
> 
> Ибо известно, что 
> - Дзен отбирает хлеб у голодного
>   И меч у воина...
> 
> Нечего искать..
> ...


Не было монастыря Шаолинь и не было Бодхидхармы.
Впрочем, Вам, грэнд-мастер, лучше знать.

----------


## Вассаби

Обожаю этот дзен..
Он весь собран из несовместимого..
Черного и белого.. Как шахматная доска..

Я слышал.. как кто то из Мастеров по Шахматам говорил, что
- Высший Класс Игры.. не имеет никакого отношения.. 
Ни к стратегиям и комбинациям .. ни к просчитыванию много-ходовок..
Никакой математики. Чистая Интуиция.. Энд-Шпиль нужно просто увидеть..

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну да, царевич Гаутама - тот ещё был боец. Война - это такое же омрачение, как и всё остальное в этом чудесном мире. Когда я чем-то борюсь - я это создаю!


Принц Сиддхарта был отличный боец, выдающийся полководец, не нужно умалять это его качество, разогнать полчища Мары это задача для великого воина.

Если разобраться - а кем был Будда, отец наш, по специальности, что бы он написал в анкете? Выходит что он был военный, вот как оно получается  :Cool:

----------

Говинда (17.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Если разобраться - а кем был Будда, отец наш, по специальности, что бы он написал в анкете? Выходит что он был военный, вот как оно получается

----------

Алик (16.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если разобраться - а кем был Будда, отец наш, по специальности, что бы он написал в анкете? Выходит что он был военный, вот как оно получается


Он для того и дезертировал из дворца, чтобы перестать быть военным и стать буддой.

----------


## Алик

> Принц Сиддхарта был отличный боец, выдающийся полководец, не нужно умалять это его качество, разогнать полчища Мары это задача для великого воина.
> 
> Если разобраться - а кем был Будда, отец наш, по специальности, что бы он написал в анкете? Выходит что он был военный, вот как оно получается



Сиддхартха Гаутама и Будда Шакьямуни  - не разное, но и не одно).

----------


## Won Soeng

Прямо сейчас - что нуждается в защите или нападении?
Любая истина - вопрос одного момента. 

Что истинно прямо сейчас? Одним словом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> 


"Царь" в данном случае это титул, должность, а не профессиональная принадлежность, а по специальности и Иван 4 тоже был военный, и Сиддхарта, как и вообще большинство царей и принцев в старые времена, это потом аристократия разленилась, разложилась и спилась, а в старые времена не так было  :Smilie:

----------


## Кеин

> Принц Сиддхарта был отличный боец, выдающийся полководец, не нужно умалять это его качество, разогнать полчища Мары это задача для великого воина.
> 
> Если разобраться - а кем был Будда, отец наш, по специальности, что бы он написал в анкете? Выходит что он был военный, вот как оно получается


*Кайто* и *Йен*, рассмешили!
Представил я эту анкету.
Имя: Сиддхартха
Фамилия: Гаутама
Имя отца: Шуддходана
Имя матери: Майя
Семейное положение: женат.
Имя жены: Яшодхара
Имена детей: сын Рахула
Образование: царское, кшатрий.
Специальность: принц-наследник, царь.
Чем занимаетесь/род деятельности: проповеднег, есть своя секта.
Коротко о себе: Я - Будда, архат, самостоятельно пробудившийся, учитель богов и людей, идущий прямым путём, укротитель буйных существ... иногда кличут "шраман Гаутама"

----------

Lion Miller (18.12.2016), Алик (16.12.2016), Дубинин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Что истинно прямо сейчас? Одним словом, пожалуйста.


Незнаю. что же это?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Незнаю. что же это?


"Не знаю" - истинно. "Что же это?" - неудовлетворенность. 
Когда находите удовлетворение в "не знаю" появляется возможность не применять рассудок, схватывающий первые фрагменты истины и подменяющий их привычным объяснением.

----------

Шуньшунь (16.12.2016)

----------


## Алик

> *Кайто* и *Йен*, рассмешили!
> Представил я эту анкету.
> Имя: Сиддхартха
> Фамилия: Гаутама
> Имя отца: Шуддходана
> Имя матери: Майя
> Семейное положение: женат.
> Имя жены: Яшодхара
> Имена детей: сын Рахула
> ...


Почему-то никто  Яшодхару не вспоминает :
"  После того, как Яшодхара узнала, что её муж начал святую жизнь, она избавилась от всех драгоценностей, носила простой желтый халат и ела только один раз в день[5]. В итоге она стала отшельницей. И хотя родственники сообщили, что они будут поддерживать её, она занималась тем же. Несколько князей просили её руки, но она никого не принимала. На протяжении всего шестилетнего отшельничества, принцесса следила за всеми событиями, касающимися действий принца.
Когда Будда, после просветления, посетил Капилавасту, Яшодхара не пришла, чтобы увидеть своего бывшего мужа, но послала к нему Рахулу. Про себя же она решила: «Несомненно, если я приобрела хоть какие-то заслуги, то Господин сам придет навестить меня». Для того, чтобы удовлетворить её пожелание, Будда посетил её и выразил своё восхищение её терпением и самоотверженностью, которые помогли ему не только в этом рождении, но и в предыдущем (согласно Chandrakinnara Jathakaya).
Через некоторое время, после того, как её сын Рахула стал монахом, Яшодхара также вступила в орден монахов и монахинь и стала архати. Она получила рукоположение в бхикшуни, и была включена в число пяти сотен женщин, следующих за Махападжапати Готами, просивших рукоположение. Она была объявлена обладающей сверхъестественной силой среди монахинь. Среди женщин-учеников она была главной из тех, кто достиг больших сверхъестественных способностей. Она умерла в 78 лет[6], за два года до паринирваны Будды."
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AF...B0%D1%80%D0%B0

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Говинда (17.12.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Вон Сонг, так то оно так. НО уму постоянно нужна неудовлетворенность, которую он бы хотел удовлетворить. Бороться с ним - не вариант. А расслабиться принудительно тоже не вариант так как это тоже уже борьба. Получается, от нас ничего не зависит. Это либо произойдет само по себе либо нет. Мы - всего лишь мысли. https://youtu.be/hUVpDWwMkwk

----------

Шавырин (18.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вон Сонг, так то оно так. НО уму постоянно нужна неудовлетворенность, которую он бы хотел удовлетворить. Бороться с ним - не вариант. А расслабиться принудительно тоже не вариант так как это тоже уже борьба. Получается, от нас ничего не зависит. Это либо произойдет само по себе либо нет. Мы - всего лишь мысли. https://youtu.be/hUVpDWwMkwk


Ум, который борется сам с собой не имеет отношения к тому покою, который не затрагивается умом. Так же легко, как вы отрываете взгляд от этих букв и смотрите на пальцы рук, с той же легкостью Вы проникаете в любые миры, сферы и уделы. Просто не таская части ума из одной сферы в другую. Оставьте этот неудовлетворенный ум прямо так, где он сейчас не удовлетворен и направьте внимание на удовлетворенность без знания, понимания, рассуждения.

----------

Шуньшунь (17.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Вон Сонг, так то оно так. НО уму постоянно нужна неудовлетворенность, которую он бы хотел удовлетворить. Бороться с ним - не вариант. А расслабиться принудительно тоже не вариант так как это тоже уже борьба. Получается, от нас ничего не зависит. Это либо произойдет само по себе либо нет. Мы - всего лишь мысли. https://youtu.be/hUVpDWwMkwk


Кто сказал,что ему постоянно нужна неудовлетворённость?С каждой сессией медитации он все ближе к равновесному спокойствию. После определенного количества сессий даже падающие снежинки и капли дождя приносят "удовлетворение".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто сказал,что ему постоянно нужна неудовлетворённость?С каждой сессией медитации он все ближе к равновесному спокойствию. После определенного количества сессий даже падающие снежинки и капли дождя приносят "удовлетворение".


Это не постоянно. Опираться на то, что ум сам собой будет стремиться к покою, невозмутимости - значит выстраивать ожидания, влекущие разочарование. 
Почему бы не возвращаться непосредственно к удовлетворенности снова и снова, момент за моментом?

В повседневной жизни неудовлетворенность связана со злонамеренностью, недоброжелательностью. Это семена, которые уже дали корни и вот-вот пробьются ростки. Сколько таких семян? Это не корни одного дерева, которые можно обрубить или подточить. Но направив внимание на то, что не вызывает недоброжелательность можно вовсе не питать растущие семена. Снова и снова. Момент за моментом. Тренировка сосредоточенности тем и полезна, что мы не пытаемся укрепить и забетонировать любое зыбкое болото, а пытаемся лишь не копаться в нем, в поисках опоры, когда вдруг приходит желание обустройства подвернувшихся болот. 

Если не искать во всем удовлетворение, то его всегда можно моментально найти в одном и том же месте - в успокоении, оставлении.

----------

Павел Ш. (18.12.2016), Шуньшунь (17.12.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> Прямо сейчас - что нуждается в защите или нападении?
> Любая истина - вопрос одного момента.
> 
> Что истинно прямо сейчас? Одним словом, пожалуйста.


Вежливость.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вежливость.


Искренняя или вынужденная?

----------


## Айвар

> Искренняя или вынужденная?


У палки два конца.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У палки два конца.


У этой палки двести концов, шестьдесят корней, двадцать стволов, ее держат пять рук и смотрят девятнадцать глаз. Попробуй бросить - и выпадут брови.

----------


## Айвар

> У этой палки двести концов, шестьдесят корней, двадцать стволов, ее держат пять рук и смотрят девятнадцать глаз. Попробуй бросить - и выпадут брови.


Впечатлен.

----------

